# en cuotas  (cuota)



## ofelatina

Hola a tod@s,

Je suis en train de traduire un livre policier argentin en français et je suis en difficulté pour traduire cette phrase:
*
"Le di un piñón y le hice prometer que va a devolver la estafa en cuotas de doscientos." *

J'imagine bien ce que c'est mais suis incapable de trouver l'expression française équivalente!
"Rembourser en quotité de deux cents pesos "sonne" bizarre ...

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- en billets
ce qui a le sens à la fois d'_argent en papier_ et de _reconnaissance de dette_.

Attendez d'autres idées.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## jprr

par mensualités de / par versements de / par fractions de ...

Autre solution ... qu'il va rendre ... par remboursements de 200 ..


----------



## ofelatina

Oui j'aime bien l'idée de "en billet de", merci !


----------



## jprr

ofelatina said:


> Oui *j'aime bien l'idée* de "en billet de", merci !


Moi pas, désolé, j'ai tendance à voir un type de coupure (1 billet de 200, et pas 20 billets de 10) ce qui ne me rend pas l'idée de "cuota".
Après ...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola jp:

Je ne prétends pas défendre ma proposition mais il me semble que nous sommes en présence d'un langage familier et les tiennes, pour le coup, me semblent trop sérieuses.
Le contexte....  que nous n'avons pas, nous ne savons pas qui parle, mais _piñon_ et _estafa_ me font penser à des voyous.

Mais ta remarque me fait penser





> (1 billet de 200, et pas 20 billets de 10)


En pesos... environ 30€.

Un beso.


----------



## jprr

Cintia&Martine said:


> Le contexte....  que nous n'avons pas, nous ne savons pas qui parle, mais _piñon_ et _estafa_ me font penser à des voyous.
> Je suis d'accord... et probablement qu'ils diraient simplement "par 200 pesos"
> 
> Mais ta remarque me fait penserEn pesos...* environ 30€.*
> C'est pas la question - les coupures de 200x existent / ont existé  / existeront dans certains pays (cf les 200€) ... et je trouve "en billets de 200" ambigu (on peut rembourser en une seule fois en billets de 200, ou en plusieurs fois, un billet à chaque fois... enfin pas l'idée de payer à tempérament...
> Un beso.ITOU


----------



## ofelatina

Le contexte; Buenos Aires des années 50 (époque où Eva Peron va succomber des suites de sa maladie), deux détectives privés par toujours très honnêtes qui jouent à la "quiniela", équivalent du tiercé si on veut et qui font des paris. Ici ils parlent d'un type qui leur doit de l'argent; que l'un des détectives a été menacer. Le langage est parfois assez familier, beaucoup de lunfardo également.

Je comprends la réticence de jprr pour le problème de précision avec "billet de" mais comme c'est un dialogue, il y a une oralité à rendre, donc un registre plutôt familier en français je pense.
J'avais aussi pensé comme tu dis jprr de me contenter de dire "200 pesos" en oubliant l'idée de cuotas.

Merci encore pour vos idées et votre aide.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Et
- en traites ????????


----------



## jprr

Cintia&Martine said:


> Et
> - en traites ????????



Oui, après une nuit de sommeil, j'en étais au même point.


----------



## ofelatina

Je ne connais pas cette expression. 
Vous diriez "en traites de 200 pesos" ?


----------



## galizano

S'agissant d'un remboursement échelonné, je dirais bien volontiers :* par tranches de *.......


----------



## claudiap

Bonjour,
Je suis argentine et je tiens à vous dire qu' actuellement on n'a pas de billets de 200 $, il faudrait savoir s'il existait des billets de 200$ dans les années 50, si ce n'est pas le cas, on ne pourrait pas dire "en billets de 200", il serait préférable de donner comme explication " à rendre 200$ par mois" . 
Au revoir


----------



## Nanon

Cintia&Martine said:


> il me semble que nous sommes en présence d'un langage familier et les tiennes, pour le coup, me semblent trop sérieuses.


Mais le type qui parle peut ironiser... Ce serait encore davantage le cas s'il avait dit "en cómodas cuotas de doscientos" , comme dans les publicités où on vous vante quelque chose que vous pouvez payer à crédit sans même vous en rendre compte. 
"Par petits paquets de 200 pesos", pour rendre le ton familier, l'idée des tranches, et faute de savoir s'il existait alors des coupures de $200 ?


----------



## claudiap

Bonjour,
J'ai vu hier soir un film "Le gamin au vélo", où la protagonniste doit payer une somme de 1700 euros, là, l'avocate lui dit qu'elle doit le faire en "20 mensualités".
Au revoir


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour Claudia,

_Mensualités_ conviendrait si on était sûr qu'il s'agissait de _cuotas mensuales_, mais dans le contexte précis du polar que traduit Ofelatina, on ne sait pas tout les combien la personne doit rembourser...


----------



## claudiap

Bonjour,
Tout à fait d'accord, Nanon, mais si c'était par mois...
A+


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Je viens de voir un documentaire sur traffics en tout genre et leurs auteurs et à un moment donné un grossiste de drogue dit :
- je lui ai fait casquer un billet de 2 500 €

Ces billets n'existent pas bien sûr. Je ne veux pas dire que cela soit courant mais cela prouve que les délinquants ont bien présent à l'esprit que billet est aussi une reconnaissance de dette. Pour différencier du papier monnaie il emploierai plutôt : _bifton_.

Juste un exemple, ça ne prouve rien.


----------

